# Good car for Uber X ?



## Jeffro (Mar 7, 2016)

Hi All,

I'm just starting out looking at getting into Uber to make some extra income (Big pay cuts recently in my daytime job.)

Have put in F class application to licencing centre with all docs - that's it so far.

I have company car so need to purchase a car to drive Uber x - does anyone have any suggestions - was looking at maybe Toyota Corolla - can pick up a 2012 for about 11 thousand.

Cheers, Jeff


----------



## MyRedUber (Dec 28, 2015)

Toyota Camry Hybrids are popular with taxi owners for good reason. Roomy, comfortable. good fuel economy in city/suburban traffic. Models after Nov 2011 had more boot space. 
But given Uber's repeated reduction in fares and increasing commission, and the volatility of the whole taxi / hire car / rideshare market, I'd suggest not investing any significant money in any business based on Uber. Don't spend any more that maybe a new phone.
If you need a new car for your own use, and you might use it occasionally for UberXing, ok. But don't base your purchase on your Uber business. Guarantee you'll lose money.


----------



## Jeffro (Mar 7, 2016)

Thanks for info,

My company car (ute) is shaky at moment anyway - they are taking cars off a lot of people. Also work car rules have changed - cant keep if on leave for 2 days or more. So I kind of need of need to purchase a private car even if I wasn't thinking of trying Uber.

I was hoping to only spend around 10K 12K tops - will put in loan (I can get good rate)


----------



## Jeffro (Mar 7, 2016)

actually was just looking - I can get car loan at 7% for car under 2 years old. For 27 000 loan is $93 a week over 7 years.

Surely would only take a bit of Ubering to make the car repayments and fuel - if nothing else easy way to get a new car without paying for it from my day job ? or am I being over optimistic ?

Cheers


----------



## MyRedUber (Dec 28, 2015)

Fares less GST less Uber commission less running costs (ATO allows about $0.66/km) leaves you with the equivalent of pre-tax income. This pre-tax income is what's available to pay off the loan.

With current Perth fares, recently reduced, it becomes harder to make any pre-tax income, unless you're very strategic about where and when you drive. You'll make more money driving in the core areas on evenings and nights, but that's when you'll be driving the drunks.
Also, it takes a lot of willpower to not drive between fares. You can't pick up street hails like taxis; you only get on-demand work via the app. So, when you've finished a fare, park the car and wait for the next ping, unless you're in a dead area. If you do a lot of driving between fares, you'll lose money for sure. And it's incredibly easy to drive 3 or 4 dead km (without a paying passenger), looking for your next fare, for every 1 km with a paying passenger.


----------



## MyRedUber (Dec 28, 2015)

And UberXing is still not legal in WA.
Also, any fares your passengers pay include GST, which you must pass on to the ATO. You need to either register an ABN and register for GST and remit GST to the ATO, or sign up with a service like Partner People or some similar service.


----------



## Santa (Jan 3, 2016)

Buy a cheap car which is a year or two newer than the maximum year Uber will accept.
Save your money and don't get into debt.


----------



## UberAted (Oct 29, 2015)

Jeffro said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm just starting out looking at getting into Uber to make some extra income (Big pay cuts recently in my daytime job.)
> 
> ...


I'm looking at selling mine if you're interested. Already approved by Uber. I'll send you a PM with details if interested


----------



## ghs (Apr 14, 2016)

I tend to agree that an I20 or I30 is a good car to have. A toyota Prius is good too.

Sometimes when your driving for 12 hours it can be frustrating driving a bigger car like a toyota camry or an
altise. Much easier to make u-turns and weave through traffic in an I20 / I30 or a Prius.


What about a car that runs on gas ? It would be a good idea I think given that you'd be clocking up the kilometres.


----------



## Cotties (Apr 20, 2016)

Get a red one. Can't go wrong.


----------

